# Winter Overview of Ariens Hydro Pro 28



## AriensHydroPro28* (Sep 25, 2017)

I just wanted to give a quick overview of my entire Winter season with my Ariens Hydro 28 Pro. I don’t write in much, so here my input. 

First, we had a very wet slushy snow for the most part in New Hampshire, with a lot of ice. I have a gravel driveway and use Armor Skids with V-chains and they almost never even slipped. I’m 100% sure any track machine or wheeled machine would of slipped on the ice and neither would have close to the traction of the V-chained wheeled machine. So I’m glad I went with V-chains, you can feel and see where the v-chains bite right into the ice, pure traction. 

Second, the engine power is just about right. It never bogged down, due to me pulling back the hydro trans to slow down and keep the engine at maximum rpm while snow blowing real heavy snow. I wouldn’t of wanted less power than the 420cc engine, maybe a little more, like 475cc-500cc. 

Third, the auto steer seemed to me, worked perfect and it pivots around no problem. I seen a lot of people complain about the Ariens auto steer but I had zero problems with it. Snow blowing is similar to driving a boat in a slow situation, don’t fight it, just aim it and be happy. It don’t go exactly where you want to go but just let it go and it will go plenty straight enough to get the job done. If you wrestle with it to make it go in a “Perfect” straight line, well you should buy a plow because the snowblower will always win and your back won’t. Let the machine do all the work and don’t worry about it, it’s real easy. 

Fourth, as far as the machine riding up on the snow. I read a lot about that and I just didn’t have that problem either. I was going to buy a weight kit but I find it was not required. I went through about a 30”-32” EOD and all I did was pull back on the speed to crawl and go through it as maximum rpm without bogging and it sliced right through it. 

Fifth, the machine felt very solid and capable. The weight of the machine helped it go through the heavy snow, I wouldn't want a lighter machine, maybe 50 lbs. heavier. I feel heavier is better.

I did change the oil 4 times this Winter. The first 2 oil changes I put a paper tower down over the oil drain on the pan and picked up small metal fragments. So I changed the first oil at ½ hour. I don’t use the electric start, it always started one pull, just fired it up yesterday, again one pull. Now it sound like a promotional commercial for Areins but it’s not. 

I read and watched some bad things and I just never had any problem with the Ariens Pro what so ever. Maybe the people doing all the complaining about Ariens and other machines are just that, complainers. That’s about it, I’ll send another review next season. Have a great Summer everyone.**

Ariens Hydro Pro 28


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

An interesting post! I have a 28 Pro although not a hydro. It rests comfortably in my garage waiting for next October/November for its first taste of fuel. I look forward to it performing well as above even without the hydro. I certainly will however, post how I feel, positive or negative pertaining to performance.

Now as I type, my boat thoughts have replaced snowblower thoughts :wink2:


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Good info, thanks for sharing. May help someone trying to decide on a machine in the future.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Has anyone heard from or seen a posting from the "unemployed red neck" on you tube that had trouble with the ariens track drive unit he bought? I do know that they sent him a replacement loaner unit so they could repair the one he bought and then send the original unit back to him at least that was what I thought what was going to be Ariens plan of action according to him.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I found the last response about the loaner snow blower from Ariens/Blaine equipment from Unemployed ******* Hillbilly Creations on you tube.

He was not happy and even more unhappy with the rapid track due the track digging into the fine gravel drive.

I guess he is going to post more videos on youtube about it in the fall. 

He also said he has been blocked from posting comments on the Ariens web site. There were lots of comments on youtube from others about his last video.


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

AriensHydroPro28* said:


> Second, the engine power is just about right. It never bogged down, due to me pulling back the hydro trans to slow down and keep the engine at maximum rpm while snow blowing real heavy snow. I wouldn’t of wanted less power than the 420cc engine, maybe a little more, like 475cc-500cc.


I don't know what kind of snow you are blowing or what speed you are traveling but you have THE highest torque output motor on any production snowblower. And you think you need more?!?

Either something isn't right with your machine or your expectations are really, REALLY high. I'm not sure which.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I forgot to put this in my last post about Unemployed Red Necks issues with his Ariens.

He also said that they being Blane Equipment apparently never touched his Ariens and left it outside and it was very rusted up and faded from exposure to sunlight.
I wish to note here that the soft pea stone driveway he has is a major portion of his problem as the cutting edge of the walk behind snow blower will sink in to the pea stone he has on the unfinished driveway. 

The videos he has posted show the snow blower sinking as it pulls in the snow and it as a result bogs down and stops.

With those conditions he was losing adhesion as the snow was wet and heavy and as a result the cross auger was digging downward and the end result it was stalling in place. he rocking the snow blower only made the job more difficult as the snow blower also had to travel over the humps of snow left by his rocking the snow blower. 



Perhaps he will rent a pad tamper to tamp his stone down to a much firmer base but I am not sure if he will even consider doing it as his ground is not frozen apparently during the video. 


SO I guess its a case of buyer beware and buying the right tool for the job.


----------



## AriensHydroPro28* (Sep 25, 2017)

I don't know what kind of snow you are blowing or what speed you are traveling but you have THE highest torque output motor on any production snowblower. And you think you need more?!?

Either something isn't right with your machine or your expectations are really, REALLY high. I'm not sure which.

There is nothing wrong with my machine or my expectations, only telling what I feel in a truthful manner. 20 years ago a Dodge pickup truck came with 420 lbs./ft. of torque and today they have 930 lbs./ft. of torque in the Cummins diesel, I know, I personally have them. That's 2.21 times the torque increase in 20 years. 

Should I send the same questions to Dodge that you asked me? I thought the power was about right or needed maybe a little more torque. Totally in the realm of my honest option. Maybe your the type of person that like to travel in the slow lane pulling a 5th wheel at 55 MPH and 40 MPH on steep uphill environments, not me. Some of us operate in the world presented and move with the times. So I'm always for more power. It's not due to speed but capability. 

The 420 cc engine is powerful but not that powerful, give me a break. In the future, some manufacturer might come out with a V-twin snowblower, to increase the capacity of the unit. Maybe you can ask them if there was something wrong with their older 420 cc machine, because 420 cc should be the ceiling of power and your ridiculous to ask for more. Too funny. 

AriensHydroPro28*


----------

